# 747 side and rear panel



## Deeby (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, I wonder if someone can offer advice or perhaps you have had the same problem?

We have noticed the side panels of our 747 (purchased new 2 years ago) are showing long, 3" high horizontal 'ridges'. It's as though the internal structure / frame of the motorhome is pushing out the sides! At first it was quite minor, seen only in certain light or odd angle, but now it's becoming quite prominent.

We will be referring it to the dealer, but in the meantime has anyone had the same issue?

Thanks in advance,

Deeby.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

The only place that I have seen it on our 2007 model is on the near side panel of the overcab area. Looks like some sort of frame work grinning through. like you said though, it only shows in a certain light and it don't worry me at all. Not heard of it on the hab side panels before. Keep us posted of any updates please and hope you get it sorted.

Steve


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

There was this thread acouple of years ago

747 Creases

Derek


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

camper69 said:


> There was this thread acouple of years ago
> 
> 747 Creases
> 
> Derek


Yes Derek, I remember that thread well but, I don't think it's the same thing ? thats why I never linked to it. I think the op is talking about the frame (carcass) showing through and not actual creases like in the Motherbrown case.

Steve


----------



## Deeby (Jun 12, 2012)

Chigman,

is there some way of pm ing you or e-mail?

Thanks,

Deeby.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Boeing really do need to get their act together.

I never knew Argos sold them though!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Boeing really do need to get their act together.
> 
> I never knew Argos sold them though!


Ha bloody ha. The op has serious problems by the sound of it and all you do is mock. :? Besides, us argos owners have heard it all before. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Deeby said:


> Chigman,
> 
> is there some way of pm ing you or e-mail?
> 
> ...


You will need to subscribe to the forum to be able to pm me unfortunately. Wouldn't give my email out to a stranger. Sorry.

Steve


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have noticed this effect on a couple of our vans we have owned. I wonder if it is possible that constant wind pressure/ vibration over a long period of time allows minute stretching of the larger panels, leaving a faint revealing of the underlying skeleton.
When following me in a car, my wife noticed the framework on the back of our Dethleff, she noticed where the frame would allow a bike rack to be fitted. This is only evident when the light is at just the right angle.
Alan


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

have seen this on 2 seperate Argos van in Spain you could see the timber frame outline in the area of the overcab high on the sides, more often first thing in the morning i thought it was different temperature of the skin where the frame was touching it


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just a Burstner thing I think,we've got a bit of it on our T595.......rather have that than a Swift :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

sideways said:


> have seen this on 2 seperate Argos van in Spain you could see the timber frame outline in the area of the overcab high on the sides, more often first thing in the morning i thought it was different temperature of the skin where the frame was touching it


That is spot on sideways, thats how ours is. It dont bother us though.

Steve


----------



## Deeby (Jun 12, 2012)

Chigman said:


> Deeby said:
> 
> 
> > Chigman,
> ...


No problem, fully appreciate that. Could you e-mail me please Steve, riddlegmv squiggle gmail dot com

Thanks,

Deeby.


----------

